# Low Budget Taxidermy



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

low budget taxidermy

http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/0..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=funny-taxidermy


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man, someone actually paid for those.:shock:


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

could you imagine going to pick up your trophy and it looking like that?

be looking for a new 'mount' haha


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know, I kind of like the giraffe

Some of them, you kind of want to take into the yard, and shoot them again and bury them.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

wow that goes on my list of things you can't unsee


----------

